# There are distinct stages in male sexuality and need for emotional connection



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Initial attraction (30 seconds to an hour) 

can happen from a distance with zero knowledge of anything other than visual traits. Its purely physical with some but little emotional connection beyond that which is generated from physical attraction. 

Included is physical attraction which is created from the energy, enthusiasm, personality and movement of the woman as witnessed from across a room.

2. Exploring initial attraction thru pursuit (30 seconds to 2 hours)

What occurs here can either add to or diminish the emotional connection. 

3. Placing interest into a category perhaps in error (30 seconds to 2 hours)

a. veto outright for disqualifiers (addict, criminal, BO, etc)
b. party girl one time bang
c. possible fling
d. possible relationship 
e. possible LTR 
f. skies the limit (my wife here 2 seconds hahaha)

4. Pursuit continues on the basis of the category (30 seconds to 6 months)

thru closing the deal if pursuit is skillfully executed or the attraction of the woman is strong enough to allow a flawed execution to succeed.

5. Endorphin ****tail aka honeymoon period begins (30 seconds to 5 years) 

b thru f either fade out or strengthen over time into an endorphin ****tail relationship also known as the honeymoon period where flaws go largely unnoticed and skillful execution of meeting the needs of the woman is unimportant. 

This feels like love but its actually being biologically drunk on the endorphin ****tail. This is the most awesome stage where we **** like bunnies and everyone is annoyed by our nauseating endless love bull****. 

Most marriages occur in this stage.

6. Endorphin ****tail ends (1 month to 5 years) 

Ignorance of how to meet a womans needs starts causing a dangerous residue of frustration, disappointment and confusion to set in in the woman and build up into a destructive pile of marriage and female libido killing grief. Sexual frequency begins to diminish to the deep frustration of the man.

Feeble attempts are made to discuss and solve this problem but they are futile because of the total ignorance of how to meet a womans needs and because of the cruel trick that is differences in the way men and woman communicate directly versus indirectly as if using two different incompatible languages. 

At this time a man starts to express negative feelings for the first time. The woman claims her husband doesnt listen. Oh he does, and desperately so. He just doesnt understand what the hell she is saying.

This is the first time a man feels vulnerable, disconnected from his wife and starts to realize hes not an all knowing Don Juan bad ass and needs some serious self schooling and quick dumb azz intervention skills to save himself from years and years of delusion about how joe cool is lovemaking skills are. 

The first several rounds of attempts to fix the issues are poorly executed, based on bad advice, are done impatiently and therefore inneffectively and the sad saga deepens. 

7. Resentment has been built nearly to the point of total anihilation of the marriage and the wife shuts down sexually and the man feels tricked into marrying a stingy lover keeping score and using sex and a tool to get handyman chores done along with cash for some new drapes and a carribean cruise. Just kidding :lol:

The craving and deeply felt need for an EMOTIONAL CONNECTION with his wife is realized for the first time since birth so he doubles down and then doubles down again on his efforts to love his wife the way she needs to be loved and he is the ****ing neighborhood hero for having the only awesome marriage on hs block or she slips away from one too many disappointments more than her heart can take. 

Me? Im a hero :smthumbup:

Barring mental illness, addiction, lack of character of the wife or husband and a few other really screwed up situations, thats how I see the mans need for an emotional connection with his wife. 

Im an 8 with decent game, moderate financial success, strongly admired for my intellect, strong will, entreprenuerial ability and communication skills and dedication to doing the right thing. I am disliked by a fair share of ****bags and fakes because I call them out without a shred of hesitation. I dont like them either.

Any questions?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I want to seethe distinct stages of female sexuality now.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> I want to seethe distinct stages of female sexuality now.


I wanna know why you didnt bother to fill out your profile


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> I wanna know why you didnt bother to fill out your profile


You have to buy me flowers before you get the details. Im high maintenance.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> You have to buy me flowers before you get the details. Im high maintenance.


It makes a meaningful conversation with you difficult when I dont know your gender


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

down to business. I like that.
Im male.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

As you well know, you got your wish in another thread. Ill see you over there also, my semi crass (perhaps like me) but ever so eager fellow participant. Good to know you.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> As you well know, you got your wish in another thread. Ill see you over there also, my semi crass (perhaps like me) but ever so eager fellow participant. Good to know you.


:lol:

And to you as well.


----------

